# Shetland show halters



## Magnolia_dream (Jul 26, 2006)

Where could i find a reasonably priced shetland show halter just for locla shows nothing really fancy?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2006)

For shetlands you show them in the same style you would show Miniatures.

I got mine from Star Lake tack at the McCabe clinic for $119. www.minitack.com also has them.

My 38'' shetland wears a size L show halter but he is extremely refined and has a small head, his head is smaller then my 31.5'' mini. When i got his halter i thought he was 40'' and i didnt tell them he was refined so they sent me home w/ a XL size and the nosepeice fits but the part that goes behind the ears is WAY to big even on the smallest whole. We can pass with it in the ring and have managed to this year but after August (our last show) im going to order a smaller size for Royal next year.

I believe you said your shetland was 11.2hh ..? I would say a Mini size halter either L or XL would fit him which you can find at www.minitack.com or www.starlaketack.com or www.PrimeDesigntack.com.

Also be sure to check if they come with a chin chain and lead, you may have to buy those extra or buy a different one that you like.

Minitack.com is very reasonable and where i get most of my miniature supplies




:.

Also check out the Last Chance Sale Board, they always have show halters for sale.

Western style halters, i'd say a L or XL would work for you and are generally cheaper then rolled halters and if your showing local fairs and 4h shows Western halters are more popular at our fairs and 4h shows here. Minitack has those very nice and priced well, i got mine there for my yearling.


----------



## Magnolia_dream (Jul 26, 2006)

wow your helpful! :lol: Hey whil ei'm here do you know all the registries that a shetland can be registered under?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay now your just quizing me lol :lol:

A shetland can/must be registered ASPC. If they are under 38'' at the last hairs of there mane they can be AMHR. If they are under 34'' at the last hairs of the main (Lyn_J's 'Michigans Sweet Tart' here on the forum is AMHA/AMHR/ASPC i believe ..) then they can be AMHA/AMHR/ASPC.

I think WCMHR also has a pony registry so if your really really trying you can get a AMHA/AMHR/ASPC/WCMHR shetland. The most popular is ASPC/AMHR miniature shetlands and these guys are HOT on the market right now!!

I couldnt be much more help to you then that for the registrys.

Since your guy is 11.2hh, you could get him registered with WCMHR and he'd be ASPC/WCMHR cross.


----------



## MDMminis (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty good GC hehe.

But yea i recomend www.minitack.com, www.e-bay.com, or www.tacktrader.com they might have some good deals on e-bay or tack trader.




:


----------

